# Anti gun vote



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We came four votes away from the U.S. Senate giving our Constitutional rights over to the United Nations. 


In a 53-46 vote, the Senate narrowly passed a measure that will stop the United States from entering into the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty . 


The Statement of Purpose from the Bill reads: 


"To uphold Second Amendment rights and prevent the United States from entering into the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty." 


The U.N. Small Arms Treaty, which has been championed by the current Administration, 


Would have effectively placed a global ban on the import and export of small firearms. 


The ban would have affected all private gun owners in the U.S. 


And had language that would have implemented an international gun registry on all private guns and ammo. 


Astonishingly, 46 out of our 100 United States Senators were willing to give away our Constitutional rights to a foreign power. 



Here are the 46 senators who voted to give your rights to the U.N. 

Baldwin (D-WI) 

Baucus (D-MT) 

Bennett (D-CO) 

Blumenthal (D-CT) 

Boxer (D-CA) 

Brown (D-OH) 

Cantwell (D-WA) 

Cardin (D-MD) 

Carper (D-DE) 

Casey (D-PA) 

***** (D-DE) 

Cowan (D-MA) 

Durbin (D-IL) 

Feinstein (D-CA) 

Franken (D-MN) 

Gillibrand (D-NY) 

Harkin (D-IA) 

Hirono (D-HI) 

Johnson (D-SD) 

Kaine (D-VA) 

King (I-ME) 

Klobuchar (D-MN) 

Landrieu (D-LA) 

Leahy (D-VT) 

Levin (D-MI) 

McCaskill (D-MO) 

Menendez (D-NJ) 

Merkley (D-OR) 

Mikulski (D-MD) 

Murphy (D-CT) 

Murray (D-WA) 

Nelson (D-FL) 

Reed (D-RI) 

Reid (D-NV) 

Rockefeller (D-WV) 

Sanders (I-VT) 

Schatz (D-HI) 

Schumer (D-NY) 

Shaheen (D-NH) 

Stabenow (D-MI) 

Udall (D-CO) 

Udall (D-NM) 

Warner (D-VA) 

Warren (D-MA) 

Whitehouse (D-RI) 

Wyden (D-OR) 


Folks: This needs to go viral. These Senators voted to let the UN take OUR guns. 

They need to lose their next election. 

We have been betrayed. 

46 Senators Voted to Give your 2nd Amendment Constitutional Rights to the U.N. 

Please send this to SOMEONE! 
Do everything you can to see them defeated in their next election!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i see how this is dusturbing, but doesent our constitution supersede the un? i think so..


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

ezbite said:


> i see how this is dusturbing, but doesent our constitution supersede the un? i think so..


Do you really want to find out if they passed it? Do you want other countries telling us what we can and can't buy and have it registered? I bet the criminals wouldn't have their guns registered if this had passed.


These are the same idiots that passed a bill without reading it.Remember obamacare?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

EZ- the present administration is paying very little attention to our Constitution.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Under this administration our Constitution doesn't supersede anything !


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

> The UN Office for Disarmament Affairs claimed the treaty would not: interfere with domestic arms commerce or the right to bear arms in its member states; ban the export of any type of weapon; harm the legitimate right to self-defence; or undermine national arms regulation standards already in place.





> Advocates of the treaty say that it only pertains to international arms trade, and would have no effect on current domestic laws. [26][27][28] These advocates point to the UN General Assembly resolution starting the process on the Arms Trade Treaty. The resolution explicitly states that it is the exclusive right of States to regulate internal transfers of arms and national ownership, including through constitutional protections on private ownership.


im glad it was voted down but i hate scare tactics when it comes to politics. you know the sky is falling approach.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> We came four votes away from the U.S. Senate giving our Constitutional rights over to the United Nations.
> 
> 
> Bob, when did this vote take place?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

March 24th, 2013.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

While no treaty can not override the constitution ( it is not supposed to even come up for a vote to ratify it if it would), with out current administration and elected officials disregard for the constitution, I am sure they would try, and it would be quite a battle to stop them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is some information I had posted in the past on the arms treaty:

Here are some good links on treaties and the constitution:

http://www.jpands.org/hacienda/article4.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_Clause

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reid_v._Covert

Quote:
Reid v. Covert, 354 U.S. 1 (1957), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case in which the Court ruled that the Constitution supersedes international treaties ratified by the United States Senate. According to the decision, "this Court has regularly and uniformly recognized the supremacy of the Constitution over a treaty,"


----------

